# Bass in back corner



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello
My question is, in my theater room bass sounds good but in the back left corner looking at the screen there is huge build up of bass my sub is in the front right between my center and tower.I build theater rooms etc.. for a living first time this has happened good thing it was my own.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

This is pretty normal. I'm surprised this is the first time you've noticed if you do this for a living.

In the corners you have an increase of pressure and velocity goes to zero.


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

I understand that, But what is confusing me is that the other 3 corners are dead almost no bass.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What is in the other 3 corners compared to this one in terms of construction, etc.?

If the sub is toward the right front, could be partially the longest 1 dimensional room mode (lower right front to upper rear left) combined with who knows what else.

Bryan


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

All 4 walls are constructed the same double 2x6 filled with safe n sound insulation then 2 sheets of quite rock drywall on each side.
My other theater room is built the same but bass response is almost the same in all 4 corners.
So could I bass trap the back left corner can't trap the back right because my built in av cabinet is there built into the side wall 3" from the corner.
Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Is the rack in the same place in the other room? If not, that would be a difference in how the diagonals react.


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes but one has a glass door the other is open. Bass problem room is the one with the glass door.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Furniture placement can also influence this issue. Have you got any large sofas closer to the other corners?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Which is which?


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

Room with problem has the glass door cabinet


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the buildup change if you open the door?


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

No I try that to see and no difference to the ear and spl meter is about the same also


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

I forgot to state at the beginning of my question that in my sweet spot it sounds awesome I am just wondering with that build up what am I missing in my seat?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Don't know but SOMETHING else is different between the 2 rooms.


----------

